# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  máy in dạng phẳng

## tatuongthinh

cho e hỏi trên diễn đàn có ai chế đc hay bán máy in phẳng này ko ạ , e mua hộ thằng bạn 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRcoNQ7XP6E

----------


## nhatson

http://www.cisbaotin.com/?nas=product.details&proid=555
chỗ này có bán

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

biến cái trục cuộn giấy thành chuyển động thẳng chắc là được, bác mua cái máy in phun cũ về độ thử

----------


## nhatson

len bảo tin cis có bán, sori goi link bi5 chận ah

b.r

----------


## tatuongthinh

> biến cái trục cuộn giấy thành chuyển động thẳng chắc là được, bác mua cái máy in phun cũ về độ thử


a ở đâu ạ , a có chế đc ko e có con máy in ở nhà ko dùng làm gì , e mag đến xong a độ cho e nhá

----------


## tatuongthinh

> len bảo tin cis có bán, sori goi link bi5 chận ah
> 
> b.r


e ở hà nội a à , sợ mua ở SG đến lúc hỏng thì e vứt máy đi mất  :Confused:

----------


## tatuongthinh

ơ chán thật các bác ko ai trả lời e à

----------


## lkcnc

Hôm nào bác chạy qua chỗ em xem thế nào ? em từng làm một máy in rồi  đt o969 bốn 13.705

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hôm nào bác chạy qua chỗ em xem thế nào ? em từng làm một máy in rồi  đt o969 bốn 13.705


 Sao không thấy bác khoe với em bao giờ nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## tatuongthinh

> Sao không thấy bác khoe với em bao giờ nhỉ


e nghĩ chắc bác cũng làm đc cái này rồi  :Wink:

----------

